

Euclideon releases new footage - argimenes
http://xbigygames.com/euclideon-still-alive-with-new-footage/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=euclideon-still-alive-with-new-footage

======
Paul_S
Secrecy - the easiest excuse to avoid questions concerning vapourware.

------
bsenftner
I have no doubt they have a real and viable Visualization Technology, but not
necessarily a useful one for dynamic geometry, such as a game.

